

Seeking web application prototyping tool for less technical user - kovar

Short version: Any tools similar to the Django admin interface toolset for prototyping web applications?<p>Long version: I need to stand up a very simple web application front end to drive some fairly complex business logic. I can handle the back end coding well enough but the front end has me stumped.<p>I've been looking at Django because I know Python well. The admin interface has almost all the functionality I need for the prototype, but it comes with huge warning labels - "Don't use for customer facing views."<p>I am disinclined to learn Javascript/CSS/HTML along with Django and Django's templates if I can possibly avoid it. I'm able to do so, but it isn't my forte, and a lot of time will be spent writing bad code that will be thrown out and rewritten by a professional soon after the prototype is done.<p>Are there any decent "push button" FOSS or commercial web application prototyping tools available? Seriously, the Django admin interface toolset is almost exactly what I need.
======
mryan
If it is for a prototype, why not just use the Django admin? I would not run a
full-on SaaS site with the built-in admin, but I would be happy enough to use
it to demo back-end functionality.

There might be use-cases which would prevent this (e.g. row-level permissions
are impossible - if you can delete one FooObject, you can delete them all),
but if you can avoid these it should be ok.

~~~
kovar
I avoided this due to all the warning labels, but your point is good - this is
just for prototype purposes. Shall give that a shot, thank you.

~~~
mryan
You are welcome - happy to (attempt to) help!

------
kls
You should take a look at Wavemaker, they just got picked up by VMware.
<http://www.wavemaker.com/>

~~~
kovar
Looks like this has serious potential. Thank you.

------
jjm
I think something has you scared, because simple front end logic isn't all
that hard to implement especially for a quick prototype.

The hard part is styling, and as long as you have functionality that can be
done anytime after.

Just a side thought, isn't it hard to begin writing backend Django without at
least knowing what kind views your presenting? I dunno, chicken/egg here?

~~~
kovar
I have a fully functional backend already written in Python, but it is a
standalone, command line driven, version. That was easy.

The front end logic doesn't bother me, but learning all the pieces to
implement the logic _is_ intimidating.

~~~
jjm
Just do it! Man up! (or Woman up!)

I believe in you!

